# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Harde teelbal zak

## VVJ

misschien een domme vraag maar is het normaal dat soms de onderkant van 'zak' hard aanvoelt?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Als het soms is en je er geen last van hebt zou ik me er niet druk om maken.

----------

